
Engineers with some free time... Click Ctrl - G - 6 at ZeroCater.com - guiseppecalzone
http://www.zerocater.com
======
pippc
For the curious,

    
    
      <embed id="likeagsix" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GvgJEznqtms?version=3&enablejsapi=1 type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390" style="position:absolute;top:-390px;">
        <script type="text/javascript" src="/static/js/jquery.likeagsix.js"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript">
            $(window).likeagsix(
                function now_Im_feelin_so_fly() {
                    document.getElementById('likeagsix').playVideo();
                }
            );
        </script>
    

and some other associated JS:
<http://www.zerocater.com/static/js/jquery.likeagsix.js>

------
Danieru
Is this just me or does this not work under ubuntu? In both firefox and chrome
ctrl + g brings up search.

~~~
dpiers
Ctrl+G is a key combo in FF/Chrome on Win/Ubuntu and I only tested
Chrome/FF/Safari on OSX when I made it.

Press the keys in sequence (not simultaneously) and it should work.

------
tar
Warning: Turn your speakers down before doing this. It plays a song.

------
spydertennis
You have to press ctrl THEN g THEN 6. One after the other.

------
dmbass
Great sounds for when you're brogramming with your bros.

~~~
coderdude
Is this a novelty account?

------
HaloZero
Uncaught TypeError: Object #<HTMLEmbedElement> has no method 'playVideo'

Chrome on a mac :/

~~~
dpiers
Do you have Flash enabled?

~~~
rhizome
Are they detecting whether Flash is available?

------
zackzackzack
To see the video: document.getElementById('likeagsix').style.top="0px"

------
raldi
Could someone post a summary, for those of us on iPhones?

~~~
zachkatz
The song "Like a G6" plays.

------
dcpdx
I'm not an engineer but still found this amusing!

------
jazzychad
well, I tried every combination of clicks/keypresses I could, but nothing is
happening. help? chrome on mac.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Did you turn on the volume?

~~~
jazzychad
hah, oh. had my headphones in my walkman. expected something visual to happen
:) took headphones off, worked as advertised.

~~~
recroad
Nothing for me. Chrome on PC. It opens the search box, though and I get to the
phone number after typing 6.

------
redemade
function now_Im_feelin_so_fly()

------
avallark
good marketing ploy :)

------
shpoonj
I don't get it.

